# Service Tunnels, Manchester Midland Hotel



## Gibbo (Jul 4, 2008)

The Midland Hotel in Manchester is supposedly the finest in the city. A grade II listed building, it is the hotel of choice for many celebrities, sporting stars and politicians visiting the city. It's also where Rolls Royce was formed.





​
However, we were more interested in what's underneath. A previous reccé had led to rumours of an underground river running along the crawlspace beneath their cellars.

Sadly the information was wrong. It was nothing more than service tunnels housing pipes for the hotel.

However, it was quite extensive and maze-like, although very repetitive. Most of the tunnels looked exactly like the photos below:

























​
A very interesting trip. Present: AndyJ23, Bigjobs, Lawrence, NewMendoza, Saul, & SparkUK.


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks pretty wet down there though, perhaps your source was being ironic. I like service ducts, gives you a rat in the wainscotting feeling.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 4, 2008)

Really like the arched part of the tunnels, how big is it roughly down there? And where do those steps go? didn't see those before. 

Cheers Gibbo,

 Sal


----------



## fire*fly (Jul 4, 2008)

it looks like you could get easily lost down there!


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice! Tunnels are great. Just looking at the inspection lights, is this tunnel still used for service or is it long abandoned?


----------



## OSPA (Jul 4, 2008)

Well as a claustrophic, just looking at these photos makes me short of breath! However, good find and a fab hotel building! Perhaps in a few years we'll be exploring it!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 4, 2008)

OSPA said:


> However, good find and a fab hotel building! Perhaps in a few years we'll be exploring it!



For the princely sum of £105 per night you can explore it at will, although I think the service tunnels may be considered out of bounds. Nice pics, G, I didn't think anyone had got any.

TnM


----------



## carlito (Jul 5, 2008)

keep your eye open for deals, told a little while ago, prices as cheap as £50 a night


----------



## pdtnc (Jul 6, 2008)

interesting, so where does the water come from? ground water seeping up or leaking pipes dripping?


----------

